# Clausing 100 mk3a apron clutch



## gcfranklin (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi folks,
I am a newbie on machining, but starting a new hobby in my latter years. I picked up this clausing lathe and it appears to be in decent condition overall. Looks like it used to be in a school then was purchased about 25 years ago and used on a farm after that, so I think I would be the 3rd owner. It has a few issues that I think are fairly minor. The ways are in good shape and very little backlash in the carriage. My main problem is that the apron cone clutch isn't working. I can tell it wants to grab a little, but it won't keep engaged, just slips mostly. I picked up a lathe manual that shows the apron parts and it looks like if it is worn, that I could just machine a little off of the small end of the cone (male part), so that it would engage without bottoming out against the worm gear flange. I don't know if anyone will be able to picture what I am talking about, but if you have had a slipping clutch on this model and fixed it, then it may provide some help.
Thanks,
Gene


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Gene, I have a 108 Clausing and while my problem wasn't slipping it may help you if I share how I repaired it.. On the end of the cone I found 2 small pins that slide into 2 holes to engage the drive.  My problem was I couldn't disengage the clutch so I added a couple small springs to force the separation.

Again, not sure if this helps you...  but I can't imagine the cone wearing that much but maybe it has?!?!?  :thinking:

Do you have the manual?  I got mine right from Clausing (they sent it free of charge!)  If you need one and cannot get it from them, I can share the one they sent me.:wavinghi:


Hope it helps!


----------

